# Pink VW Beetle



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

Just a bit of fun after my daughter wanted me to build her a car.
Its nice to go a bit daft with colours once in a while.
Sadly she thought she could have it after it was finished, so now i have to go and buy her some toy cars to play with.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

She did a great job.
Russell


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That's a cute lil' bugger!
Chris


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

thanks, it is cute. Didnt take long to do just that pink paint is a nightmare, it never looks the same all over no matter how many coats you do.


----------

